# Wifi Router + ADSL support for Airtel Broadband



## vidhubhushan (Feb 19, 2014)

looking for *Wifi Router* with *ADSL *support for Airtel Broadband. am looking at *DLink *and *Netgear *models only. budget is *INR2500*. Will be buying tomorrow or day after from local market. 

usb will be an added advantage but that is not necessary. can increase budget a little.

Looking at D-Link DSL-2750U Wireless N ADSL2 4-Port Wi-Fi Router 
_am not looking at TPLink models as got negative feedback from local people here who are using it._

ty in advance.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 19, 2014)

i prefer tp-link & asus & every product has some negative feedback.anyway see this:
Asus DSL-N10E Wireless-N150 ADSL Modem Router - Asus: Flipkart.com

a costlier version is also available which has detachable antenna & a dedicated wifi on/off switch:
Asus DSL-N10 Wireless-N ADSL Modem Router - Asus: Flipkart.com


----------



## vidhubhushan (Feb 19, 2014)

these are single antenna 150Mbps ones


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 19, 2014)

yes,single 5dbi antenna which is much better than 2*2dbi antennas in dlink 2750u.for a typical home user 150/300mbps doesn't matter & if it matters then you will be buying a 4-5k gigabit wifi router.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Feb 19, 2014)

i also found Asus DSL-N12U Wireless-N300 ADSL Modem. price around INR3450, approx. 1000 more than w8968. will this be a better option? 

one more thing - a usb wifi adapter for pc - which model? and ty for the responses friend.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 20, 2014)

i would rather buy tp-link W8968 for ~2200 than spending ~3500 on a model which has lesser features.why is 300mbps so essential to you anyway?if you are thinking/hoping to get good speeds comparable to 100mbps lan or above when using 300mbps wifi then don't.unless you sit in front of router with both wifi devices in the same room you will never get good speeds over wifi with a typical 300mbps wifi modem/router.anyway in the end it is your choice since it is your money.in my opinion though i would never disregard a product just based on negative feedback from a few people(just search google for w8968 reviews) contrary to general opinion.maybe tp-link have some issues but then so does any other company's model if you search enough.

for usb wifi adapter just check flipkart for some dlink,netgear,asus models.there shouldn't be much difference among them.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Feb 20, 2014)

flipkart has only version 1.1 of w8968. snapdeal has version 2 for Rs 2214. is it ok to get it from them? or from local market at Rs.2468?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 20, 2014)

vidhubhushan said:


> flipkart has only version 1.1 of w8968. snapdeal has version 2 for Rs 2214. is it ok to get it from them? or from local market at Rs.2468?



i got my w8961 from snapdeal. they are safe.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 20, 2014)

version 2.0 of W8968 is better as it has 5dbi antennas whereas version 1 has 3 dbi antennas.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Feb 20, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> version 2.0 of W8968 is better as it has 5dbi antennas whereas version 1 has 3 dbi antennas.



i know that friend and that is why i asked flipkart people and they told that it is Ver 1.1 so i am not getting it from them.



rijinpk1 said:


> i got my w8961 from snapdeal. they are safe.



ok friend, will order it from them. was apprehensive as recently have heard some negative remarks about their service and their cc.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Mar 18, 2014)

can we use W8968 with cablenet connection, where modem is not required, but this will keep me future proof, if in future i plan to get a connection where DSL modem required
will it work with cable guy provided internet connection ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 18, 2014)

any modem with more than 1 lan port is also a router.it is just that configuring dedicated router(or modem like w8968 which has an EWAN port similar to WAN port of router) is easier to understand & configure.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 24, 2014)

bought w8968 on 6th March from snapdeal for INR2100, received it on 11th March. works properly.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 24, 2014)

vidhubhushan said:


> bought w8968 on 6th March from snapdeal for INR2100, received it on 11th March. works properly.



congrats


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 24, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> congrats



thanks a lot friend


----------

